# How are those inner eyelids? Using FAMACHA



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2017)

We were doing a quick check on some of the does and we thought we'd share what eyelids are suppose to look like.
This is what you want to see. Our card has been set in the pics (we are certified) although the laminated card is affected by the lighting and camera you still can see the range.

Red! Red is what you want. If you are in the middle then a fecal should be done soon. This is a borderline stage. 
Many do not have a card and it really is important. Many people we have worked with will have a D-4 and they say "they're good, they're pink". When we bring out the card they really get to see where their goats fall in the range.
I encourage all to find a class near you and take it! 

Below are three of our goats. All were great. We did 12 goats all were nice and red. 
In hand the card is slightly lighter than in this picture.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2017)

Great post - thanks!  That's some good lookin' membranes!


----------

